# Problème avec un disque dur externe LaCie



## Lapinos44 (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, je viens d'avoir un disque dur externe LaCie Rikiki de 500 mb.

Mais le problème, c'est que quand je l'ai branché, une fenêtre du finder s'ouvre et j'ai devant moi, une icône avec un texte qui me dit de cliquer dessus pour commencer.

Je clique dessus, et j'ai une fenêtre qui me dit : "Lapplication LaCie Setup Assistant ne peut souvrir car les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge."

Je voulais donc savoir comment faire pour utiliser ce disque, en sachant que je suis sous lion et qu'il m'a coûté quand même assez cher.


----------



## Oizo (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Eh bien LaCie qui installe encore des logiciels uniquement PowerPC sur leurs disques durs, c'est pas très sérieux !

Ne pas pouvoir ouvrir l'assistant d'installation ne t'empêchera pas d'utiliser ton disque dur, et tu peux trouver les différents logiciels en téléchargement sur le site de LaCie, utilisables sur les derniers Mac : http://www.lacie.com/fr/support/drivers/index.htm?id=10007


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2012)

Oizo a dit:


> Ne pas pouvoir ouvrir l'assistant d'installation ne t'empêchera pas d'utiliser ton disque dur, et tu peux trouver les différents logiciels en téléchargement sur le site de LaCie, utilisables sur les derniers Mac : http://www.lacie.com/fr/support/drivers/index.htm?id=10007



Logiciels qui ne présentent que très peu d'intérêt (et dont il n'est pas facile de se débarrasser quant on le réalise), le mieux serait de commencer par formater ton disque au moyen d'Utilitaire de disque (celui fourni avec Mac OS), et d'oublier ces utilitaires  Inutiles.


----------



## Lapinos44 (30 Avril 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai formaté le disque dur avec l'utilitaire de disque et le disque fonctionne.

Tant que je peux stocker des choses, ça me va.


----------

